
Welcome Alexis - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/welcome-alexis
======
justin
Alexis is one of the most positive and helpful people in the startup community
I know. He drew the original logo for Justin.tv, helped us on numerous
occasions, and has even tried to launch my voice acting career (a long time
dream of mine). Why is he so helpful? Because at heart, Alexis is a great guy
who is genuinely interested in helping others.

This is a huge win for YC!

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks, Jkan. I've always felt your open-source reddit announcement is one day
going to launch that voiceacting career.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo4O4T-7BiE>

------
nck4222
"Anyone on the East Coast thinking of applying to YC should feel free to ask
him any questions they have about YC or the application process."

How? Is there an email address?

Hopefully the answer isn't obvious and I've missed it.

~~~
pg
Oops, yes, just added that to the post.

alexis@ycombinator.com

~~~
nck4222
Sweet, thanks.

------
edanm
Is YC planning on hiring similar "evangelists" for other places in the world?
I'm wondering about Israel, specifically.

~~~
pg
I hadn't thought about it. The main reason we did this now was that we wanted
to hire Alexis, and he wanted to live in NYC.

~~~
clistctrl
I know there's several of us here in Boston that are excited about this!

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Agreed. Alexis should come speak at Hackers and Founders Boston in October re:
applying to YC :).

~~~
dzlobin
Yes! Maybe the startup bootcamp organizers can snatch him as a speaker as
well, or at least at the H&F meetup that evening. I'm officially offering a
ride in exchange for some roadtrip company/advice giving

~~~
clistctrl
He actually spoke there last year, you can watch it online here:
<http://alexisohanian.com/my-recent-talk-mit-startup-bootcamp>

~~~
kn0thing
How can I say no to this? I'm getting in touch with the organizers for this
year's Startup Bootcamp. I'll have to fly back that night, though, but it can
work...

------
jl
Alexis as our Ambassador to the East and Steve (with Hipmunk) in the summer
batch-- needless to say I am bursting with joy.

------
edanm
More discussion on the other thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1653134>

------
tezza
"Ambassador to the East" sounded a little like East as in Beijing :: at first,
and perhaps only to English ears.

~~~
pg
It is deliberately medievally grandiose. It goes with his name.

~~~
kn0thing
Though, I do love travelling...

------
charlief
Will Alexis' ambassadorship include Canadian hubs like Toronto, Montreal,
Waterloo, etc at some point?

~~~
pg
Come to think of it, that would be a good idea. So probably yes.

~~~
charlief
That is excellent to hear. Startup culture is flourishing here and hopefully
holds a lot of promise.

------
nandemo
Ah, so HN _is_ becoming like Reddit after all. ;-)

------
subbu
Welcome! You will make this place better.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks! I'm aiming to just make it suck a little less ;)

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
Aiming for better would be better ;)

------
joedynamite
Lots of good news for us NY folks today.

------
imajes
Congrats kn0thing!

------
dchs
Yay!

------
wealthyox
Welcome.

